# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  В Office 2013 появилась функция блокировки макросов

## olejah

На этой неделе Microsoft объявили о том, что они хотят повысить уровень безопасности своих клиентов, добавив в свой Office 2013 способность блокировать макросы, которые могут потенциально нести риск.

Этот функционал является реакцией компании Microsoft на растущую тенденцию использования вредоносных макросов для распространения вредоносных программ. Теперь администраторы могут запретить пользователям Office 2013 запускать макросы в документах, приходящих из Интернета.

Ранее в этой году Microsoft представили новый функционал, реализованный в Office 2016, позволяющий предотвратить заражение компьютера при помощи вредоносных макросов. Теперь техногигант делает это доступным для большего количества пользователей.

Как и в Office 2016, администраторы предприятия могут включить опцию для Word, Excel и PowerPoint. Контроль над этой функцией можно осуществлять с помощью групповой политики административных шаблонов соответствующего приложения для Office 2013.

Как объясняет Microsoft, с этой функцией у организаций будет возможность выборочно использовать макросы, блокирую возможность использования тех, которые могут нести потенциальный риск.

Новая функция безопасности, главным образом, предназначена для защиты от вредоносных документов, полученных на веб-сайтах, из облачных хранилищ, таких как OneDrive, Google Drive, Dropbox и вложенных в электронные письма.

Вредоносные макросы недавно получили вторую жизнь и сейчас активно используются в качестве инструмента для заражения компьютеров. Злоумышленники используют методы социальной инженерии, чтобы обмануть пользователей и заставить их разрешить макросы во вредоносных документах.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

